# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam perkenalan

## Hilman Syah

Perkenalkan, nama Hilman dari Depok...., mohon ijin untuk belajar dan menimba ilmu di forum ini, tks

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...






signature

obat foredi gel

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal selamat bergabung di forum ini

----------

